# Miami cycle year help?



## pedal4416 (Mar 1, 2013)

I just bought this one but will not receive it for a month or two, so I figured let's get the research done now! Does anyone have any info or catalog pictures/parts list?


----------



## jkent (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't know what year it is but I like it!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 1, 2013)

the fender style indicates its in the 20's unless they have been switched at some point. but it looks in the 20's too me.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 1, 2013)

*From a 1921 Flying Merkel Catalog*

Close as I can find so far!
http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_p...ic=000000000000007763&part=000000000000008508


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

This looks to be a Westfield built Miami from after Miami Cycles was bought by Westfield in the 1920's.  The fork and frame are very similar to my 1930 Hartford Camelback which is Westfield built.  The front fender is different though.  A pic of the head badge and SN will help nail it down but I'm guessing early 1930s and Westfield built based off frame, fork, and the seat which Westfield started using in 1931.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> This looks to be a Westfield built Miami from after Miami Cycles was bought by Westfield in the 1920's.  The fork and frame are very similar to my 1930 Hartford Camelback which is Westfield built.  The front fender is different though.  A pic of the head badge and SN will help nail it down but I'm guessing early 1930s and Westfield built based off frame, fork, and the seat which Westfield started using in 1931.




Heres more pics Gary, I hope this helps narrow it down.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Westfield Hardware?*

This is the BB hardware. I think I've seen this stuff on westfields before? Most of the playing is in good shape. Had plated metal clad rims, model C rear hub.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 27, 2013)

1930 Westfield built Miami, but that front fender does not look correct for this bike.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 30, 2013)

Bike will be up for sale soon if anyone is interested....


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 1, 2013)

Good eye, Gary. Westfield built.....mid-twenties.....?

Front fender wrong, light wrong obviously, seat later.....


----------

